# Larger Carb Options For The 044?



## Scottnc (Jun 15, 2022)

Posted this question yesterday in the chainsaw forum without success: Is there larger bore and/or venturied carb from another model Stihl saw that's a drop-in fit in an 044?


----------



## Woodslasher (Jun 15, 2022)

Maybe 046? @Ronie has done some carb-swapping in the past, he would be the better guy to ask.


----------



## Scottnc (Jun 16, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> Maybe 046? @Ronie has done some carb-swapping in the past, he would be the better guy to ask.


What searching I have done indicates the 046 and 044 use the same carb. Or they at least did at some point. Currently trying to scare up an oem carb for either saw to modify.


----------



## Ronie (Jun 16, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> Maybe 046? @Ronie has done some carb-swapping in the past, he would be the better guy to ask.


Wish I could help but as far as I know the 044/046 is the biggest that will bolt on, it seems to do a fine job on my ported 440/460 hybrid and my ported 440.


----------



## Ronie (Jun 16, 2022)

You could thin the shafts and that would let it flow a little better.


----------

